

Hacker News London meetup, Thursday 21st November - dmitri1981
http://www.meetup.com/HNLondon/events/150289672/

======
Udo
Thanks for organizing these events, they're great talks and it's awesome that
you publish the videos afterwards!

However, I think you should try and give at least a _minimal_ response to
HNers who volunteer for a short talk, especially if you explicitly solicited
ideas before. It's absolutely fine to say you're not interested, but just
ignoring community members is not that great.

~~~
dmitri1981
You are right. I am sorry for not replying to you and other people who
submitted talk proposals last month. I have been swamped with work and
neglected many emails recently. I know how annoying it is to not receive
responses to emails and should behave accordingly myself.

~~~
Udo
I know how it is and I've been on both sides (and been unhappy about it in
both cases), so no hard feelings. Just wanted to give you some feedback :)

------
krmmalik
This will be the first HN meetup I'll be attending. I always wanted to attend
one but I lived too far away. I'm looking forward to meeting anyone and
everyone.

For anyone that has been there before, is there anything i should know?

~~~
Peroni
* Get in early if you want pizza.

* Some people seem to believe that taking an entire pizza for themselves is appropriate. It isn't.

* Go introduce yourself to people you don't know.

* Expect the talks to run past their scheduled time.

* A small bunch of us congregate in The Windmill pub afterwards. You're welcome to join us.

* Please don't engage in conversation with fellow attendees during the talks.

* If you see or hear something inappropriate, offensive, aggressive or suspicious, find me and tell me. I'm hard to miss. I'm the massive Irish guy sitting up at the front.

~~~
mbesto
This! I've been to 10 or so now (lost count) and they're great! Two things to
add/reinforce:

\- Sanderson is hilarious

\- Introduce yourself to people you don't know. The room is chock full of some
of the best in startup London.

~~~
Peroni
Sanderson's highly unlikely to be hosting this month as he's insanely busy
promoting his Sunday Assembly.

Not to worry though, Andrea did a great job in his absence and if she's not
free, we'll find someone else equally awesome & hilarious.

------
vojant
Awesome, I'm really happy I moved to London recently.

